# Crypt ID



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Sorry, I don't have a pic, but maybe you can help make sure I'm at least close. 

I'm getting together plants to take to the AGA. One is a Crypt that was sold to me as C. walkeri. It is a great little plant. It has never grown more than 4-5" and stays bright light green even under very bright light. Seems most other Crypts get copper/bronze color in bright light. 

It has elongated leaves like wendtii. It's not parva or willisi. I have those growing right next to it. 

Could this plant reasonably be C. walkeri? Also, isn't that an old name?

See you at the AGA 

Ben


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It might be a new form making the rounds called C. wendtii x hybrid. I gave away some individuals of that species to some people at the AGA convention. I have a picture of it in the "call for crypt pictures" topic. Let me know if your's looks like mine.

Some old species, such as C. lutea and C. legroi are now considered C. walkeri.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

It looks much like that one. The edges of the leaf are ruffled though. 

I should have shown it to you today at the AGA auction. Jan thought it could be C. walkeri or a type of wendtii. I didn't have time before, but maybe I can get a pic now in the next few days.

Good to see you this weekend Paul. What did you do with the plants in those bottles?

Ben


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I gave away most of the E. angustifolius. I had got the original plants from Cavan. Most of the Nymphoides and the Blyxa went to the auction. Got a very nice C. usteriana , C. spiralis, C. zukali (cordata) and C. pygmaea.


----------

